# Timex, Marlin Or Sprite ?



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

By pure chance I won this one in a auction recently. The blurb said

"will run then stops give it tap off it goes again" and was offered

as spares or repair. When it arrived I wound it up and off it went

and is still going strong(though needs regulating). It's on a expander

at the moment because that's all I had in my bits box.

I have been trying to find out the model name but haven't had

much luck. It has a #25 movement and is dated 1969. From what I

have read it could be a Marlin or a Sprite but which? The case

measures approx 30mm square.










Model number close up


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A #25 is a movement #24 with added calendar ring and mechanism. I'd go for a "Sprite" if it seems like a Boy's size watch, Marlin if it's man sized - - but Bill Watchnutz is the man for these model ID's, I'm no expert in model names at all, I never quite get 'em right, even when I've had a Brandy :wine:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

mel said:


> A #25 is a movement #24 with added calendar ring and mechanism. I'd go for a "Sprite" if it seems like a Boy's size watch, Marlin if it's man sized - - but Bill Watchnutz is the man for these model ID's, I'm no expert in model names at all, I never quite get 'em right, even when I've had a Brandy :wine:


Your right Mel, it's a Mens Sprite model. I scanned through the 61-71 model

catalogue on the timex forum and there it was near the bottom.

Cheers


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

There you are, source the water from the fount!

Since I'm (personally) never that fussed about model names. I forget about the Catalogs section - - shocking! it's there for all to search.

http://www.timexwatchforum.com

link to "Manuals & Catalogs" <-- Americum Sp. :lol:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Update: The watch was running ridiculously fast so decided

to try a squirt of Servisol. Gave it a wee squirt and put it in

the hot press(airing cupboard) for a couple of days and hey

presto, it is keeping perfect time now.

Just need to find a simple leather strap and job done.


----------

